# STOLEN DECOYS, MOORHEAD



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

a young boy i know had his decoys stolen out of a cut bean field north of moorhead about 2 miles. the a$$holes took them in the dark. on private land. the kid is crushed. any tips will be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Karma will catch up to those @$$h*le$!


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

Man what a shame I feel for ya kid best of luck to you. Hope you guys find the prick that took them. All I can say is what a uke:


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Im sorry to hear that!! Truly a shame! I know how ya feel, when I was younger had my duck decoys stolen. Hope ya had your name on em, keep an eye out for someone tring to sell them! Best of luck in catching them!!


----------



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

that is horrible. It doesn't matter that it was a kid, but being that it was a kid, all the worse. Sorry about that unfortunate happening.


----------



## Benjamin10 (Apr 23, 2009)

Tell him to keep his head up, good things happen to good people, and bad things happen to bad people. In the mean time i have a dozen carrylite shell decoys with stakes that i don't use anymore. If you can make it to Grand Forks anytime you can pick them up for him for free... heck i'll even try to meet you half way if you are interested. I know they aren't the best decoys but i hunted over them and shot plenty of geese and you know its just a start... i'd bet money on the fact that other hunters have decoys laying around that they'd be more than happy to give to a fellow hunter, especially a youngster who just had some stolen from him. Let me know what you decide on.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Benjimen10 that my friend is very awesome of you  8) . what else can i say but WOW. i will take you up on that offer and if any others in the area has some extras in the area that would be awesome also. :beer: p.m. me with your phone # and i will contact you. i also donated him 15 mallard decoys. the kid really loves to hunt waterfowl


----------



## cutem' (Oct 10, 2009)

those of u who are giving your extra decs to the youg man are awsome. there needs to more people like you in the world, and less like the [email protected]#$#@@'$ who stole his decoys. it makes me happy to hear that people are still willing to help out a guy in need.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I had a bunch of my decoys stolen at a young age as well. One good thing did come out of it though. I learned to pick up the spread after EVERY hunt.

I too came upon some decoys that were givin to me recently. Let me know if the boy needs some more free deeks. As long as he promises me he wont leave them out to be stolen again he can have them :lol:

They're honker shell decoy's. What kinda decoy's did he have stolen?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

bloody and benjimen. you 2 are awesome. :beer: the boy got more decoys so he's good to go. please consider giving them to another youth. this was on there own land that they got stolen. :evil: a big thumbs up to you 2 guys :bowdown:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

trail cams, then you will have pics.

If you catch them, tie them to the bumper of your car and drag them around thru the decoys. Then leave em lay for the buzzards to pick at


----------



## sodakfop (May 23, 2007)

have him check craigs list regularly, it seems to be a hotbed for unloading stolen stuff. Very little tracking and listing disappears if sold.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

they may have found the thieve's.  i hope to find out more soon


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

they have caught the bung wipes  i'll leave the names out untill there is closure. the dekes were found stashed in one of the thieves fathers house. i hope they lose their hunting license'e for along time.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Did they catch them trying to sell them or what?


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Good News :thumb:


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

That's great!! Can't wait to hear the details! Hope they go to jail for a while


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

I hope they get ripped a new one in court


----------

